
 ACTA Treaty Abominations on "Coast to Coast AM" Radio Tonight (Sunday) - wglb
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000714.html
======
noarchy
If it's on C2C, I half expect the story to be more like:

"The ACTA section that NASA doesn't want you to see!!"

But the show does have legit guests, from time to time.

------
wrs
We need the C2C listeners on board -- this time there really is a secret
worldwide government conspiracy!

